# EVE Online Players!



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2008)

*After the 'EVE coming to Steam thread' I'd be interested to find out how many people play EVE online- and I'd love to add some of you to my address book so we can join into a fleet at some point.

Here's the  Corporation I'm with if you want to get into one (regardless of skill level): Apply to "Ihatalo Academy" in Allamotte if you're interested- quote "Kravotir knows me" in your application and you'll get right through.

Please list your own names and I can add them to a list.
Awaiting your replies with anticipation!*
*TPU Name:* *Eve Nam*e
theonetruewill: Kravotir
pt: Nocturnal Hunter
Exceededgoku: Enom Gwan
Shadowfold: Shadowfold Plague
Manderlore: Mandelore
Gam'ster: Ivan Rumanov
IggSter: Abbadon
surfsk8snow.jah: Cinori Aluben
Grings: Shol'vara
nick_1992: niko72
erocker: Han Erocker
Azazel: Samson Zotkin

*EVE Online 14 day Trial*


----------



## Azazel (Jan 29, 2008)

iv only played the trial...might get it when i get my new rig...or lotro...not sure yet..


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> iv only played the trial...might get it when i get my new rig...or lotro...not sure yet..



Did you enjoy the trial? To be perfectly honest I personally believe they should extend the trial to three weeks. By the end of that you know whether you are the sort of person who will enjoy EVE online or not. I personally was attracted by the self sufficient economy in EVE supported by its players, and the corporation control aspect of the game which encourages teamplay to get anywhere.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 29, 2008)

EVE? o_0 to google!

edit: oh my - its huge!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> EVE? o_0 to google!
> 
> edit: oh my - its huge!



Large Sci-fi space game. Extremely technical and frankly one of the best and most immersing games I've ever played.
*EVE Online*


----------



## ktr (Jan 29, 2008)

Monthly fees ftl!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> Monthly fees ftl!


ktr, a month ago I would have agreed with you. I played Wow for about a week before I was completely sick of it's tediousness, and swore I;d never buy into this month per month fee BS. However, try it ans you might like it. I thought, what the hell, I'll give it a try, I mean it is a trial. So I did, and I loved it. £8 a month is much less than Wow, and you get discounts as soon as you go into 3 months+ subscriptions. I also know many who buy their Timecards with  ISK(EVE money)  made in-game. So they don't spend a thing.
It's worth every penny, however, if you like a truly challenging and complex gaming environment, with almost limitless pathways to choose.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jan 29, 2008)

Enom Gwan
Trying my best to get my raven fully tech 2'd and then to navy issue


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2008)

Exceededgoku said:


> Enom Gwan
> Trying my best to get my raven fully tech 2'd and then to navy issue



Nice Goku! How long you been playing dude? I'd like to know the dps on your Raven at T2


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

What are the specs you have to have for this game?  

Also, @azazel, what is with your avatar of the homosexual fruit fly bird thing?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2008)

What faction are you? I wanna get into it and last time I tried playing I epic failed.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 30, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What are the specs you have to have for this game?
> 
> Also, @azazel, what is with your avatar of the homosexual fruit fly bird thing?



http://www.eve-online.com/download/windows.asp - Check this out for requirements. They are very low if you get the classic version, and the premium one has plenty of options to tinker with. I play at Max gfx on the Premium gfx version with no lag at all (4xAA and 16xAF).


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What faction are you? I wanna get into it and last time I tried playing I epic failed.



If you or anyone needs any help join and add me to the address book and I'd be happy to help out anyone in anyway I can. Even financially in-game 

I suggest if you want any help to go with Gallente faction as their starting base is near me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh are all the factions friendly?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 30, 2008)

NOOB VERSION

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows® System 2000 SP2 /XP/ Vista
CPU: Intel Pentium® III 800 MHz or AMD Athlon 800 MHz
RAM: 512 MB or more
HD space: 6.0 GB
Network: 56k modem or better Internet connection
Video: 32 MB 3D graphics card. GeForce 2 Series or greater, ATi Radeon 7200 or greater and Similar chips from other manufacturers
Drivers: DirectX® 9.0c (included) and latest video drivers

Recommended system configuration
OS: Windows® System XP / Vista
CPU: Intel Pentium® IV 1.5 GHz or AMD XP 1500+ MHz
RAM: 1024 MB
HD space: 6.0 GB
Video: 128 MB GeForce 6200 class card or higher, ATi 9000 series or higher and Similar chips from other manufacturers
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Drivers: DirectX® 9.0c (included) and latest video drivers

AWESOME VERSION

Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows® System 2000 SP2 /XP/ Vista
CPU: Intel Pentium® IV 1.5 GHz or AMD XP 1500+ MHz
RAM: 1024 MB or more
HD space: 8.0 GB
Network: 56k modem or better Internet connection
Video: 128 MB Shader Model 3.0 Graphics cards such as GeForce 6 class card or higher, ATi X1300 or higher and Similar chips from other manufacturers
Drivers: DirectX® 9.0c (included) and latest video drivers

Recommended system configuration
OS: Windows® System XP / Vista
CPU: Intel Pentium® IV 2 GHz or AMD XP 2000+ MHz
RAM: 2048 MB
HD space: 8.0 GB
Video: 256MB GeForce 7950 or higher, ATi Radeon X1900 or higher and Similar chips from other manufacturers
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Drivers: DirectX® 9.0c (included) and latest video drivers


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2008)

So my 3.2ghz C2D and HD 3850 should run this flawlessly?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh are all the factions friendly?



It's just a base skills thing. It could decide what sort of ships you run in, but not always. 
Here's a quick lowdown on what the factions ships are like.

Gallente: Close Quarters and heavily armored, but can be slow.
Minmatar: Fastest ships out there, and go with the 'as many weapons as possible' approach. Weakly armored
Caldari: Missile Gunboats capable of taking anyone down from afar. Lack close range prowess and sustained combat strength.
Amarr: Laser weapons make it customizable on damage, and hugely armored. Medium range.

You can change ships- just by learning new skills which can take a few days.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> So my 3.2ghz C2D and HD 3850 should run this flawlessly?


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2008)

It gave me a bsod while playing.. my name is Shadowfold Plague I will be back on it later


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It gave me a bsod while playing.. my name is Shadowfold Plague I will be back on it later



That BSOD is being caused by your Realtek drivers. Try updating them. To prove this is the problem disable onboard sound in the BIOS and it gets fixed. There are a multitude of people who never worked this out in the forums, after telling them all how to fix it, 1% accepted I was right and they found solutions, the other 99% refuse to try and are still looking for an answer. Why are some people so stupid and bigoted?.. Ah well little rant over. Drivers fixed it for a friend- other than that you may have to get a new soundcard to get it to work which is obviously going to be annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 30, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> It's just a base skills thing. It could decide what sort of ships you run in, but not always.
> Here's a quick lowdown on what the factions ships are like.
> 
> Gallente: Close Quarters and heavily armored, but can be slow.
> ...



When I played there were some more differences. Gallente mostly had huge drone bays. Minmatar were mixed with guns and missiles launchers, could be turned into dangerous snipers or decent missile boats with repeating thingies as backup. Few med slots though. Caldari were the shield tanks, few low slots. Amarr were the armor tanks, usually no missile hardpoints. Couldn't fight and tank at the same time due to battery draining on weapons.

I quit 2-3 years ago though, it's not worth it to start again for me due to skills. Starting over would be hell since I couldn't do what I want like I used to. I played from the start so I was always up to date with skills. Flew a Tempest mainly with all relevant skills at lvl 5 (T2 1400MM for long range killing or 800mm's with armor tank for some close range ownage, probably outdated by now)
Anyway, I sold my account,my other got banned, along with the lack of skills on a new account it's a waste of my time.


----------



## pt (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm going to try it tomorrow


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 30, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> When I played there were some more differences. Gallente mostly had huge drone bays. Minmatar were mixed with guns and missiles launchers, could be turned into dangerous snipers or decent missile boats with repeating thingies as backup. Few med slots though. Caldari were the shield tanks, few low slots. Amarr were the armor tanks, usually no missile hardpoints. Couldn't fight and tank at the same time due to battery draining on weapons.
> 
> I quit 2-3 years ago though, it's not worth it to start again for me due to skills. Starting over would be hell since I couldn't do what I want like I used to. I played from the start so I was always up to date with skills. Flew a Tempest mainly with all relevant skills at lvl 5 (T2 1400MM for long range killing or 800mm's with armor tank for some close range ownage, probably outdated by now)
> Anyway, I sold my account,my other got banned, along with the lack of skills on a new account it's a waste of my time.



Your attributes of the ships are still there but I didn't want to complicate things with anyone new by saying things like drones and armor and shield tanking. Capacitor's would also be completely meaningless for anyone new to the idea of EVE, thats the reason I left them out. Gallente also have also almost no Missile hardpoints on their ships, although I don't know if thats a change.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 30, 2008)

Meh i'll give it a try


----------



## TUngsten (Jan 30, 2008)

I would totally start up again if it weren't for the years of lost skill training time. I was in beta and played for 6-8 months after. In fact, my corp merged with and took over the running Terrell corp at about the same time I quit.

I loved the constant terror of getting podded by M00 at every gate LOL but it got too old too fast, and CCP just wasn't adding any new BPs/content at that point either, so all we did was fly around...and......look for stuff to mine....and mine it.....


----------



## mandelore (Jan 30, 2008)

Mandelore (hence my tpu name hehe)

currently with fix, bout 5 year old character, maybe more, havent checked in a while...

got a mining alt but not telling 

Caldari to the core, fly everything, tho lub my Blaster Rokh with T2 neutrons.

havent been on since the new expansion, tho the graphical updates look pretty nifty


----------



## mandelore (Jan 30, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I would totally start up again if it weren't for the years of lost skill training time. I was in beta and played for 6-8 months after. In fact, my corp merged with and took over the running Terrell corp at about the same time I quit.
> 
> I loved the constant terror of getting podded by M00 at every gate LOL but it got too old too fast, and CCP just wasn't adding any new BPs/content at that point either, so all we did was fly around...and......look for stuff to mine....and mine it.....



you can now warp to zero km from the gates 

so only worry are warp bubbles in low sec space


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jan 30, 2008)

i am definitely interested in this game, but really just wish I had time to invest in it. We'll see if I can come up with some time somewhere, and maybe I'll give it a shot. Definitely appears to be interesting.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm... everytime i go to run it, it works for 5 seconds then it freezes and screen goes black. I still have the music playing in the backround and everything else is fine but it loses video feed...


----------



## mandelore (Jan 30, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> Hmm... everytime i go to run it, it works for 5 seconds then it freezes and screen goes black. I still have the music playing in the backround and everything else is fine but it loses video feed...



try hitting ctrl + enter, then again, to window it then restore


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 30, 2008)

Ivan Rumanov, faction fitted Golem  missons 4tw, ill add u as soon as i get to log in just been busy last few days.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 30, 2008)

mandelore said:


> try hitting ctrl + enter, then again, to window it then restore



Well that did nothing but i noticed that it didn't freeze untill i moved my mouse so maybe my mouse is causing a problem somehow (i have a G5)


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 30, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> Well that did nothing but i noticed that it didn't freeze untill i moved my mouse so maybe my mouse is causing a problem somehow (i have a G5)



Hmm ive come accross a few hangs while starting eve but nothing like uve described, i know eve has some minor audio bugs atm like the ones that were mentioned earlier in the thread. Try updating ur audio drivers and reinstall eve, or d\l it again ive d/l'ed a corrupt copy before now lol.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm... it is my mouse thats cuaseing the problem (but only in eve) becasue i let my game run for 30 mins and no problems but as soon as i moved my mouse i lost video feed...
I'll try a re download but if that doeasn't work i don't know what will


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 30, 2008)

My G5 works fine with it.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well i'll try the premium content this time to see if classic was causing my problems


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm pleased with the interest and thanks to people who have added their names


----------



## nick_1992 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well either eve is incompatable with my pc, or there is somthing wrong mith my pc


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 31, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> Well either eve is incompatable with my pc, or there is somthing wrong mith my pc



Try upping the fan speed via ATi Tool on your X1900GT. This game can cause your gfx card to become quite hot. I found the X1900GT Rev2 core to never like being above 65*C. Above 70*C and I saw performance dips.. I preferred the Rev1 tbh, and the Rev2 did have more temp/performance issues in my experience with both cards.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jan 31, 2008)

I stopped playing for 3 years and came back to it recently.


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 31, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> I'm pleased with the interest and thanks to people who have added their names



, ill add u guys as soon as  i move my pc to my new house just been mad busy this week plus atm im using the g/f's lappy ..... celly with 99mhz bus , just enough power to open tpu.


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 1, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Try upping the fan speed via ATi Tool on your X1900GT. This game can cause your gfx card to become quite hot. I found the X1900GT Rev2 core to never like being above 65*C. Above 70*C and I saw performance dips.. I preferred the Rev1 tbh, and the Rev2 did have more temp/performance issues in my experience with both cards.



I already am setting my fan speed at 100%.....


----------



## Azazel (Feb 4, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Did you enjoy the trial? To be perfectly honest I personally believe they should extend the trial to three weeks. By the end of that you know whether you are the sort of person who will enjoy EVE online or not. I personally was attracted by the self sufficient economy in EVE supported by its players, and the corporation control aspect of the game which encourages teamplay to get anywhere.



yes i enjoyed it alot....thats why i dont wanna join...its a hardcore game...whic mean il play 6 hours a day....meh might jut go for it in the end

@PVTCaboose1337: its a candy dragon  lol


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 4, 2008)

I just cant get into MMORPGs!  all my friends play them, while im obsessed with COD4 and I tried EVE, and it was just boring to me.  I think its because there isnt constant action going on.
I dont know, just not for me.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 4, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> I just cant get into MMORPGs!  all my friends play them, while im obsessed with COD4 and I tried EVE, and it was just boring to me.  I think its because there isnt constant action going on.
> I dont know, just not for me.



have you tried planetside...i think you might like it


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 4, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> I just cant get into MMORPGs!  all my friends play them, while im obsessed with COD4 and I tried EVE, and it was just boring to me.  I think its because there isnt constant action going on.
> I dont know, just not for me.



I totally understand - I've played a bunch, but they all get to me eventually and I wonder "what the hell am I doing killing (insert mob type) for hours to collect (insert resource type) for my (insert blueprint/crafted item recipe)" and I quit.

I do like the systems in MMOs however - figuring out the social systems, the stat systems, resource/economic systems, etc. but eventually I just feel pathetic for wasting so much time....


----------



## Azazel (Feb 4, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I totally understand - I've played a bunch, but they all get to me eventually and I wonder "what the hell am I doing killing (insert mob type) for hours to collect (insert resource type) for my (insert blueprint/crafted item recipe)" and I quit.
> 
> I do like the systems in MMOs however - figuring out the social systems, the stat systems, resource/economic systems, etc. but eventually I just feel pathetic for wasting so much time....



im addicted to normal video games so a game that never end is just awsome imo


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree actually, that is the core behind what makes folks play them, IMO.

Also, I think I save $ when I'm hooked into one MMO for a while as I don't buy any new games. I just don't like the way they always seem to turn into repetitive timesinks once you get to the "end" although I think EVE avoids this better than most out there.

Of course, when we were in EVE beta and the first few months after release, we all joked (in corp and on the forums) that it was the best asteroid mining simulator ever!


----------



## IggSter (Feb 4, 2008)

Eve player since beta (5yrs), Caldari character but 100% Amarr spec...pewpewpew

in game: Abbadon


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 5, 2008)

when i got it after the long tutorial the first thing i did was find the biggest ship i could and attack...which led to my ship being blown up in one shoot and the player quickly saying...
lol newb


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 5, 2008)

lol truth hurts


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok so after a newly posted review on MMORPG.COM: http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/gameId/14/setView/features/loadFeature/1756
I am interested in playing! However, I'm honestly wondering, and hoping someone here can help me out with, is it worth it? Will I enjoy playing the game as a new player, or is it pointless considering the Mountains that confront me? I love complicated gameplay (was a HUGE fan of the original SWG - Sandbox FTW), am a structural engineer by trade, and love the MMO idea.
Also, is it only worth it to start if I am prepared to dedicate years of time to the game? Or will it be fun if I can only play for, say, 6months?
I will be Downloading the Trial and starting tonight, so I'll look a few of you up. 
Anyone willing to help a newb?


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Feb 26, 2008)

Played the trial, Loved it... am hooked now. Took me quite a few hours before I kinda understood what was going on... the interface is honestly like learning a new OS, but with the risk of getting blown up. Now that I figured it out, its amazing. I create excel spreadsheets on my 2nd monitor to calc my time & minerals... it's awesome. Oh and in case anyone here hasn't seen it, check out EveMon... it's way dope, helps you track & plan skills, and has a plugin for g15 keyboard.

In Game: Cinori Aluben , Minmatar

Look me up, we can hang.


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 26, 2008)

I will do as soon as i can get my pc running, ive yet to add the other guys from this thread, my apoligies add me ivan rumanov.


Gam


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, so I;m finally trying to get back on TPU forums - hoping there are some more interested players. Already spoken to Gam'ster in-game. Still flying my Myrmidon - I love it!


----------



## pt (Mar 9, 2008)

being playing since yesterday in trial, and looks like a great game 
theonetrue, etc i hadded u on msn 
i'm a caldari


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 9, 2008)

pt said:


> being playing since yesterday in trial, and looks like a great game
> theonetrue, etc i hadded u on msn
> i'm a caldari



Caldari scum! Jokes - well I'm fighting wars down in 0.0 at the moment so I can't meet up with any of you guys for a while. However I will give all new players some advice - for the first few weeks concentrate on learning skills - they make such a difference down the line!
Also: 
Level 1 missions - Frigate
Level 2 missions - Cruiser
Level 3 missions - Battlecruiser
Level 4 missions - Battleship/well tanked Battlecruiser

Just a very rough guide for what you should be using.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys, come on over to the MMORPG clubhouse. Link is in my sig. I played EVE online myself for about a month back this past summer. Game wasn't really for me, but I can definitely understand why so many people like it!


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Mar 10, 2008)

oh ok kewl thanks for the advice Onetrue. I've def been working on the learning skills myself. I just finished Instant Recall 5, Got Eidetic Memory 4, Learning 4, Analytical Mind 4,  IronWill/SpatialAwareness 3... 

From there I'm workin on all the quick skills, all the skills that take less than 1hr to learn (mostly lvl 1 of stuff), and then ship skills.

Just started a new corp with some RL friends who started at same time as me, it's been really fun. 

I'll hop over to the MMORPG Clubhouse.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 13, 2008)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> oh ok kewl thanks for the advice Onetrue. I've def been working on the learning skills myself. I just finished Instant Recall 5, Got Eidetic Memory 4, Learning 4, Analytical Mind 4,  IronWill/SpatialAwareness 3...
> 
> From there I'm workin on all the quick skills, all the skills that take less than 1hr to learn (mostly lvl 1 of stuff), and then ship skills.
> 
> ...



Good to hear it.


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey finnaly got the game working for me, was my ram. Anyways i got the 21 day trail from steam and i LOVE this game.

game name = niko72


----------



## pt (Apr 17, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> Hey finnaly got the game working for me, was my ram. Anyways i got the 21 day trail from steam and i LOVE this game.
> 
> game name = niko72



nice 
wich race did u choose?
i'm "nocturnal hunter"


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 17, 2008)

I chose Caldari and currently am in Prerimeter


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Apr 20, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> That BSOD is being caused by your Realtek drivers. Try updating them. To prove this is the problem disable onboard sound in the BIOS and it gets fixed. There are a multitude of people who never worked this out in the forums, after telling them all how to fix it, 1% accepted I was right and they found solutions, the other 99% refuse to try and are still looking for an answer. Why are some people so stupid and bigoted?.. Ah well little rant over. Drivers fixed it for a friend- other than that you may have to get a new soundcard to get it to work which is obviously going to be annoying.



I just want to let you know that you are most definitely 100% accurate on this. I was receiving major crashes/lock-ups, and BSOD 0x0000000F. I posted my minidumps to techspot forums, they analyzed them and gave this response: 

Both your errors are 0x7F: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP and it is defined by auhma.org as:

One of three types of problems occurred in kernel-mode: (1) Hardware failures. (2) Software problems. (3) A bound trap (i.e., a condition that the kernel is not allowed to have or intercept). Hardware failures are the most common cause and, of these, memory hardware failures are the most common.

* The driver cited in both is RtkHDAud.sys which is a RealTek High Definition
Audio driver. Many people have been experiencing issues with this onboard
audio driver.

[if you wish to read whole post, see: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic96083.html]

I updated that driver before, however I still get the crashes and lockups, always when either docking to a station, or jumping at stargate. Looked recently and there is now yet another update as of last month, so hopefully that will fix the problem entirely. It was far less frequent with last driver, hopefully non-existent with this one.

One other interesting way to prove this is realtek audio related crashes:  I had just bought a USB Headset/Mic, and was using that solely for the few days that EVE was working. It was the very day that i switched it to be working on my Realtek Audio Output that it froze up, and when i would switch back to USB Audio in Eve ESC Options Menu, no errors.


Anywho, I'm gonna look all of you up tomorrow when I get on. I am 100% into this game.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 20, 2008)

Updated members list.


----------



## Eclecticos (Apr 23, 2008)

Just downloaded the Trail and made a character. 
Name: Eclecticos Race: Caldari/Civire


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

cool


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 23, 2008)

We need to get everyone together for a massive mining OP!!!!! VELDSPAR WILL RUN IN FEAR


----------



## pt (Apr 23, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> We need to get everyone together for a massive mining OP!!!!! VELDSPAR WILL RUN IN FEAR



mining? veld? you kidding me? we need to do a lemming fleet and go low sec


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 23, 2008)

pt said:


> we need to do a lemming fleet and go low sec



Yea well the last time I traveled to low sec I saw alota red flashies then my computer went durka durka durka bang bang bang and I woke up in jita....


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2008)

I wish I had the time to play...  Honestly I love this game, but addiction is a hard thing to overcome.  I imagine myself immersed in it's beautiful universe now...


----------



## pt (Apr 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I wish I had the time to play...  Honestly I love this game, but addiction is a hard thing to overcome.  I imagine myself immersed in it's beautiful universe now...



i'm immersed right now
come join us..... *evil voice*

i may even give u a free cookie


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not addicted to it *twitch* really


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 23, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> I'm not addicted to it *twitch* really



 - Good to hear!


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 23, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> I'm not addicted to it *twitch* really



Addicted i dont belive it, im not addicted either i mean ive just logged off and im up at 4....wait this game does some horrible things to me 

EVE 4TW!!!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 23, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Addicted i dont belive it, im not addicted either i mean ive just logged off and im up at 4....wait this game does some horrible things to me
> 
> EVE 4TW!!!!!



It's called_ EVE means I get no sleep_ syndrome.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 23, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> It's called_ EVE means I get no sleep_ syndrome.



Yeah ive done a few Down Time to Down Time runs before when i was in 0.0, Good old R.A alliance can keep u on ur feet  that was a while ago when L.V were around .

Cheers
Gam

P.s 
If any of the newer player need tips or a hand in-game look me up  " Ivan Rumanov " id be more than happy to help.


----------



## Seany1212 (Apr 23, 2008)

wooooo eve \o/  been playing for about 3 months, fly my mostly T2 fitted drake. soon to be getting intys, covert ops and electronic attack frig, name ingame is seany1212 but as im a dirty rotten pirate i cant enter high sec so i might not see some of you.


----------



## Grings (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol, i didnt notice this thread, ive not been on TPU much recently, due to this damn game

Shol'vara, minmatar (so invite me to your corp)


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 24, 2008)

Seany1212 said:


> wooooo eve \o/  been playing for about 3 months, fly my mostly T2 fitted drake. soon to be getting intys, covert ops and electronic attack frig, name ingame is seany1212 but as im a dirty rotten pirate i cant enter high sec so i might not see some of you.



you might see me but i may not see you  plz don't kill me


----------



## pt (Apr 24, 2008)

Grings said:


> Lol, i didnt notice this thread, ive not been on TPU much recently, due to this damn game
> 
> Shol'vara, minmatar (so invite me to your corp)



it really sucks your soul up


----------



## pt (Apr 24, 2008)

Grings said:


> Lol, i didnt notice this thread, ive not been on TPU much recently, due to this damn game
> 
> Shol'vara, minmatar (so invite me to your corp)



get your ass to allamotte to get in the corp me, niako and one true will are


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 28, 2008)

_Ihatalo Academy_ in _Allamotte_ if you're interested.


----------



## Grings (Apr 28, 2008)

i already joined


----------



## pt (Apr 28, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> _Ihatalo Academy_ in _Allamotte_ if you're interested.



he's already there


----------



## TUngsten (Apr 28, 2008)

lol I logged in last night for the first time in...4 years and 7 days.

As I ventured out into space to try and remember what the heck was going on, I was blown up and podded by someone outside the station...


----------



## Exceededgoku (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Lol, surely must of been in low sec... I lost a navy raven the other day to someone I was helping, I got tricked stupidly into "testing his tank".... Stupid move by me tbh.


----------



## pt (Apr 28, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> lol I logged in last night for the first time in...4 years and 7 days.
> 
> As I ventured out into space to try and remember what the heck was going on, I was blown up and podded by someone outside the station...



lol, u docked in low security, u would prob be flying a very old ship, wich was it?


----------



## Stige (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm Stige and I'm (atm) a banned EVE Addict.

And this is not the name I play under, I'm a -10.0 "scumback", pirate (I prefer it) or whatever you want to call me.

I kill other players for living.

And I pay my gametime with ISK (EVE ingame currency)


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 28, 2008)

so whats ur in game name?


----------



## TUngsten (May 2, 2008)

LOL obviously a 0.0 sector, that's where I lived when I was playing
I was in stain iirc (where ALL my stuff is apparently lol) flying a Moa.

and oddly enough the guy who killed me was named Azazul


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> LOL obviously a 0.0 sector, that's where I lived when I was playing
> I was in stain iirc (where ALL my stuff is apparently lol) flying a Moa.
> 
> and oddly enough the guy who killed me was named Azazul



a Moa in low sec? no wonder u didn't lasted a second, that ship is worth a couple millions only nowadays and not ready for low sec, can u come to high sec?


----------



## TUngsten (May 2, 2008)

maybe lol, we'll see when I get home later on
looks like I have 450,000 isk or so


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> maybe lol, we'll see when I get home later on
> looks like I have 450,000 isk or so



450.000 is nothign nowadays 
i will lend u a couple millions if u need


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2008)

Anyone have any bots.....


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Anyone have any bots.....



bots?
there are scripts, so u can automine and such, and don't need to stay on a pc, but those help the economy rather than destroying it


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

I'm so itching, to buy it and play.... :S


----------



## Gam'ster (May 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm so itching, to buy it and play.... :S



DO IT!!!!!  ,

The more the better, the key to eve is specialization....if u try to fly/use everything at once then its pretty hard to be good at it, read up on a few race ships see what fits ur fighting style then spec ur skills to the max. And id be more than happy to help out newer players.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> DO IT!!!!!  ,
> 
> The more the better, the key to eve is specialization....if u try to fly/use everything at once then its pretty hard to be good at it, read up on a few race ships see what fits ur fighting style then spec ur skills to the max. And id be more than happy to help out newer players.
> 
> ...



What he said


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2008)

Ok, I'm in!  I'm a Minmatar at the Republic Military School.  Where's the fun at?


----------



## pt (May 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok, I'm in!  I'm a Minmatar at the Republic Military School.  Where's the fun at?



dman, u had to choose trashcan race too? :shadedshu


j/k, ingame common joke, get your ass to allamote, and we will set u up


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2008)

I can't find allamote.  I tried searching in the map?


----------



## pt (May 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> I can't find allamote.  I tried searching in the map?



sry allamotte (2x t) i just talked to tungsten and i'm off to bed, in game start a conversation with "niko72" he should help u
btw, what's ur ingame name?


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2008)

pt said:


> sry allamotte (2x t) i just talked to tungsten and i'm off to bed, in game start a conversation with "niko72" he should help u
> btw, what's ur ingame name?



Cool.  I'm Han Erocker.  12 jumps and I'm there!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 4, 2008)

Well lads I had a damn good time in EVE today. Pitted my Vexor (Gallente Cruiser) against a Rapier (T2 Cruiser- Force Recon ship) and pretty much won- he just managed to evade my scrambler when he was on about 20% structure damn it! Had a chat with him afterwards- both agreed it was an excellent fight. Thats why EVE is so damn fun, the people playing it- and partly why I let him keep the drones he had left when he fled. Well later I decided to attack some more people- notably I managed to piss off an alliance and got XXXXXXXX system gatecamped for about 3 hours beause I kept attacking their ships, to the extent that about 7 of them warped in to cover the 5 already in there

All in all a good day- and oddly not in 0.0, but 0.3  really good fun.


----------



## nick_1992 (May 5, 2008)

HAHAHA thats great... just don't do it to me or i'll have to get my corp to gank u with our carriers we have


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> HAHAHA thats great... just don't do it to me or i'll have to get my corp to gank u with our carriers we have



note to niko:
our corp doesn't have carriers, only a couple bs, our navy however, might have, but onetruewill is in our navy, so it's hard to gank himself


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2008)

pt said:


> note to niko:
> our corp doesn't have carriers, only a couple bs, our navy however, might have, but onetruewill is in our navy, so it's hard to gank himself



We have more than a couple of BS's pt- and the Navy has a carrier.


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> We have more than a couple of BS's pt- and the Navy has a carrier.



the academy has many bs's?
the arid fleet doesn't count 

a carrier, we should have a titan!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2008)

pt said:


> the academy has many bs's?
> the arid fleet doesn't count



Why doesn't the Arid fleet count  - also you may be surprised at the number of people owning BS's - it's defintely more than a couple. Also let's combine Ihatalo as one then we have lots of shiny ships


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> Why doesn't the Arid fleet count  - also you may be surprised at the number of people owning BS's - it's defintely more than a couple. Also let's combine Ihatalo as one then we have lots of shiny ships



ihatalo together has, i have mah drake, wich can tank lvl 4's
'cause arid a freakin rich roid hugger


----------



## TUngsten (May 5, 2008)

roid hugger....that sounds terribly wrong!


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> roid hugger....that sounds terribly wrong!



carebear is worse, remenbers me of pedobear 

aste*roid* hugger = miner


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

if i get this game on steam do i pay via steam or eve as normal.


----------



## TUngsten (May 5, 2008)

surely you'd have to re-up the sub via Eve-online


----------



## Darknova (May 5, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked, but is there any kind of free trail for this game? I've always liked the look of it, but don't want to pay if I'm just going to get bored


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but is there any kind of free trail for this game? I've always liked the look of it, but don't want to pay if I'm just going to get bored



there is a two week on on the official website and a 3 week one on steam ;p

https://secure.eve-online.com/ft/?aid=103461&bid=1&gclid=CIah_7jfj5MCFQGtQwodZ2RYgA
http://www.steamgames.com/v/index.php?area=game&AppId=8500


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> surely you'd have to re-up the sub via Eve-online



i don't know...i though maybe we pay steam and then they send it to eve  or something like that


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2008)

Azazel said:


> i don't know...i though maybe we pay steam and then they send it to eve  or something like that



This is the cheapest way: EVE time codes


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> This is the cheapest way: EVE time codes



thx  i really only needed a way to pay via paypal


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

hey man why not make an eve online clubhouse  

just see if someone can move this thread to the clubhouse section


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

Azazel said:


> hey man why not make an eve online clubhouse
> 
> just see if someone can move this thread to the clubhouse section



be my guest


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

Its theonetruewill topic so i think he should be the one to decide if he wants a club or not   

also what should i name my eve charterer ? 
Samson Chistyakova
Samson Zotkin
Yuri Shvedov
Yuri Stolin
Syoma Kravtsov
cant decide


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

I've got my Rifter about as maxed out as it can get for me right now.  Thanks for you help with the credits!  I can't wait to eventually become a pirate hunter.  I ran into a couple last night that I would of loved to destroy!


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Azazel said:


> Its theonetruewill topic so i think he should be the one to decide if he wants a club or not
> 
> also what should i name my eve charterer ?
> Samson Chistyakova
> ...



Goobernewb Skywalker!


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

lol hehe 

might just go with Yuri Shvedov 
i want a crazy Russian name


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

my avatar 

what do you think


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

jeez, why everyone loves trashcans lately

ur name should be:
"roid hugger trashcan"

btw, get ur ass to allamotte to get in the corp were most of us are
and what is ur name?


----------



## Azazel (May 5, 2008)

my name is Samson Zotkin 
im just going through the tut  i will see you in game when i can


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

TPU Name: Eve Name 
theonetruewill: Kravotir
pt: Nocturnal Hunter & Nocturnal Miner
Exceededgoku: Enom Gwan 
Shadowfold: Shadowfold Plague 
Manderlore: Mandelore
Gam'ster: Ivan Rumanov
IggSter: Abbadon
surfsk8snow.jah: Cinori Aluben
Grings: Shol'vara
nick_1992: niko72
erocker: Han Erocker
Tungsten - salient
Azazel - Samson Zotkin


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Trashcans are the coolest!


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Trashcans are the coolest!



lol, they sure are the fastest
anyone playing atm?


----------



## pt (May 5, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=780166#post780166


----------



## nick_1992 (May 6, 2008)

Nice job there PT


----------



## Azazel (May 6, 2008)

sorry about last night...i lost net and could not come back on


----------



## NinkobEi (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys, downloading the trial. what class/race do you guys reccommend? I'm prob gonna go with some sort of military guy so I can advance my ships faster. I can always train in mining later right?  

PS. Does anyone use the LINUX version ? I'm curious how easy it is to install/uninstall (Linux NEWB here, but I want to learn and a game that would let me stay in LINUX to play would be helpful


----------



## pt (May 12, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Hey guys, downloading the trial. what class/race do you guys reccommend? I'm prob gonna go with some sort of military guy so I can advance my ships faster. I can always train in mining later right?
> 
> PS. Does anyone use the LINUX version ? I'm curious how easy it is to install/uninstall (Linux NEWB here, but I want to learn and a game that would let me stay in LINUX to play would be helpful



caldari it's the easyest race to use, and one of the most powerfull too
but i will make it quick:

AMARR - religeous freaks scum
MINMATAR - trashcan republic scum
GALLENTE - french democatric scum
CALDARI - capitalism scum

i recommend military too 
about linux no idea


----------



## theonetruewill (May 12, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Hey guys, downloading the trial. what class/race do you guys reccommend? I'm prob gonna go with some sort of military guy so I can advance my ships faster. I can always train in mining later right?
> 
> PS. Does anyone use the LINUX version ? I'm curious how easy it is to install/uninstall (Linux NEWB here, but I want to learn and a game that would let me stay in LINUX to play would be helpful





theonetruewill said:


> It's just a base skills thing. It could decide what sort of ships you run in, but not always.
> Here's a quick lowdown on what the factions ships are like.
> 
> Gallente: Close Quarters and heavily armored, but can be slow.
> ...



There you go Ninkobwi


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> There you go Ninkobwi



thanks 

im guessing a new guy would want to stay away from minmatar...weak armor seems like a big downfall.

so is there a TPU guild I can join? I'm still downloading the thing though..for some reason the eve website client stops at 70%. I'm having to dl it via steam. hopefully i'll be on tonight


----------



## pt (May 12, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> thanks
> 
> im guessing a new guy would want to stay away from minmatar...weak armor seems like a big downfall.
> 
> so is there a TPU guild I can join? I'm still downloading the thing though..for some reason the eve website client stops at 70%. I'm having to dl it via steam. hopefully i'll be on tonight



caldari have weak armor too, but they're shieds are the best, i personally preffer shield tanking over armor tanking, but that's just me

choose whatever race appeal u most imo


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2008)

alright, well I went with something that I hadnt intended to go with. a Galente Prospector. I know 8 cha is worthless but ah well. name is Lubanja Dark go ahead and add me for now  I doubt I'll start a new char but ya never know...


----------



## Gam'ster (May 14, 2008)

Azazel said:


> lol hehe
> 
> might just go with Yuri Shvedov
> i want a crazy Russian name




Lol another Russian name cool , just when u kill someone u will get hate mail in Russian
like i do :shadedshu its hard work lol

Gam


----------



## NinkobEi (May 15, 2008)

er, well I decided I didnt want to mine so I reactivated an old trial account where I have a fighter. name is Lubani now if that matters


----------



## Gam'ster (May 18, 2008)

Ok i cant remember if we had a post with usefull info and tools on:
Eve fitting tool

Its pretty sweet will give u and idea of ur ships taking ability DPS etc...

Gam


----------



## pt (May 18, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=780166#post780166


----------

